# Show Udders; how full is full?



## penguinacres (Jan 21, 2014)

We will be going to our first goat show and the list of questions I have is never ending; 
But for starters, I've heard about overuddering and how it's not a great thing to do. My question is, how full do you let the goats udder get before a show ? For example, if the show begins at 8 am, when do you milk the night before?



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken it's usually a 12hr fill. If it's a 2 day show I think they have a "milk out" time where everyone milks their does completely out and then are shown the next day so no one can "cheat" I guess. I've not shown any of my girls yet and am curious as well. Maybe someone with more experience will chime in.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I do between a 14-16 hr fill depending on my doe. That works well for me


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

12 hours is normally all you should need, and should do. I don't want to be feeling a rock hard udder, that's too over bagged, and to much pressure in the udder. It should be firm, but pliable. But if you are not milking twice a day, I can see where you would need the 14-16 bag up time.
If it's a two day show, or a fair, or nationals, there are supervised milk out times, so ask ahead and get your doe on that schedule, so she has a 12 hour bag for the shows.


----------

